# 5kg tub of nutella



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

right i've come accross 5kg tubs of nutella (their absolutely huge) online but cannot find anywhere to buy it.

My mrs loves the stuff so wanna get one to see her face but am strugglin to get one, any help??


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.monarchycatering.com/shop.php?menuid=218306011&menuref=Aa&page=1&menutitle=Chocolates%2520%28Austria%29

In the list near the bottom.....£31.38


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

are you a feeder johnny:laugh: feck me she cannot eat all that :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

i want one!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

she can jem over time lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> http://www.monarchycatering.com/shop.php?menuid=218306011&menuref=Aa&page=1&menutitle=Chocolates%2520%28Austria%29
> 
> In the list near the bottom.....£31.38


cheers dude


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Half a ton of nutella :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cant get enough of that stuff....when i came off my diet i was eating full jars of it.

NICE!!!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is it chocolate spread or peanut butter .. i use peanut butter whole earth crunchy


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

sizar said:


> is it chocolate spread or peanut butter .. i use peanut butter whole earth crunchy


It's hazelnut with coco.


----------

